
Edward Hopper and American Solitude - prismatic
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/06/08/edward-hopper-and-american-solitude
======
kratom_sandwich
There's an exhibition on Hopper currently running in Switzerland and I think
they have some online offerings due to Corona:

[https://www.fondationbeyeler.ch/en/exhibitions/edward-
hopper](https://www.fondationbeyeler.ch/en/exhibitions/edward-hopper)

Edit: Also, if you're a Hopper fan, there's a movie which brings his paintings
to life:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcQ4JKxxukY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcQ4JKxxukY)

